# Mohr Video



## bigblackmastiff (Jan 11, 2007)

I mentioned John Mohr in another thread. He has a really nice video on his website. Go to www.mohrbarnstorming .com and look under multimedia. Lots of great flying, a little bit of an interview and some good music to take you back. 


dan.


----------

